
Startup Tips for Moving to Profitability - nreece
http://www.centernetworks.com/startup-tips-profitability
======
ojbyrne
The entire blogosphere seems to be populated with Polonius's, who was a figure
of fun in _Hamlet_ , first published around 1600 AD.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polonius>

~~~
JacobAldridge
"Neither a borrower nor a lender be."

Ah, if Lehman Bros and GM had followed that advice. Of course, it's almost
moot now - try borrowing from anybody these days!

~~~
ojbyrne
I've had a high paying job since July. July to October I saved and saved. Mid-
october I decided that I need to do my bit to help. I've been shopping ;-) 3k
for a camera, 1080p TV, eating out as much as I can, travelling. Will anyone
notice?

------
tlrobinson
Blogspam. Here's the original: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=369255>

